# EuroBSDCon



## xavi (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm thinking of going to EuroBSDCon in Paris in September. This would be my first BSD conference, although I'm no stranger to technical conferences in general. Is anybody else going? Or has anybody else been to a BSD conference and can recommend it? Any tips, advice, or dos and don'ts? Or any good war stories? Thanks.


----------

